# Grouse season



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

How did everybody's grouse hunts go? I had a pretty fun year. I saw birds every time I went out and got a bird everytime but one! Here are a couple pics.


----------



## Texscala (Sep 8, 2007)

Had a great grouse year and watched my pup grow into a point holding bird dog. I took a few grouse this season and I learned a lot about the birds, my pup and myself.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I shot a few... not as many as last year, but then, I didn't go as much as I did last year. Hopefully next year will be better and we can actually afford for me to go a lot more. If Wendy gets her HS done by then, that'll just be more reason to go. 8)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Good and bad.

The good part was that we always saw birds. The bad part was we only went out 3 or 4 times. :?


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I usually find more ruffed than blues.

Just the opposite this year. Probably 75% blues in all of our usual spots. Anyone else notice a difference?


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

The grouse season helped me to enjoy a hunt other than big game. If you ask my wife grouse season is the worst thing to ever happen since I already spend way too much time dedicated to big game. Its amazing to me how you can enjoy the outdoors at every season of the year. I totalled 6 for 8 days hunting which means I went some days with none and some days with 2. It's nice to finally teach those birds to stop bursting into the air right in front of ya. Next year my goal is to have one stuffed.


----------



## coydogg (Oct 6, 2007)

I only saw 2 blues this year. One when I was elk hunting up by white river, and one up above woodland. Both were during archery in august so I didnt get either of them. I noticed a little bit more birds in my usual spots this year so hopefully it can get even better next year.... if the coyotes dont get em. Now I just need to find a decent spot with some cotton tails to get at. If anyone knows of some spots, let me know.


----------



## birdman (Nov 21, 2007)

Generally a down year for me. Saw about 75% fewer birds, harvested about 50% fewer, and probably went about 4 or 5 fewer times this year. Up side was that the dog was fantastic and I did get more pictures of her on point than years past. Also, I never hunted the same place twice and came up with 6 or 7 new spots with birds to add to the old spots. I didn't even get to a few places this year that I normally hunt. Shooting was awful at the start of the season but made a major turn around by the end (which has not carried over on the chukars thus far). Here's to hoping for a good hatch in 2008.


----------

